# How strong was Fisher Tiger?



## oiety (Oct 11, 2017)

The title, pretty much. Would you say that he's stronger than current Jinbe? Who do you think is the strongest person that he could fight on even ground/should he get any major scaling?


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Oct 11, 2017)

Stronger than Arlong. Weaker than Jinbei.


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2017)

read admiral level


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 11, 2017)

Pirate King lvl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 11, 2017)

fodder fish level. ahh, i remember the good ol' days when ppl thought fisher tiger was admiral level.


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 11, 2017)

You wouldn't put MLK in a boxing match.


----------



## Blanco (Oct 11, 2017)

Wall level


----------



## Gohara (Oct 12, 2017)

That's partially speculative but:
*
The Marines
*
A league below the Admirals but superior to most if not all Vice Admirals outside of Garp and possibly Vergo and Prime Tsuru.

*The Shichibukai
*
Weaker than Doflamingo, Mihawk, and Hancock but superior to Moriah, Crocodile, and possibly Jinbe.  Around as skilled as Kuma.

*The Normal Pirates
*
Around mid Yonkou Commander level.

Of course this is all just in my opinion.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 12, 2017)

Pirate King lvl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 12, 2017)

Fisher Tiger was Rear Admiral level IMO

T H E
D R O U G H T
Remains the strongest Fishman _ever_

>when you're so powerful you don't care about Fishman Island, and instead terrorise the New World to your heart's content


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 12, 2017)

Maybe around Kyrios level. Respectable but not one of the big fish. Who knows though.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 13, 2017)

Vice Admiral level.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 13, 2017)

Can you guys honestly see Tiger beating _any_ Vice Admiral?

I know his portrayal wasn't the best, but I can't see him beating any of the emphasised VAs like Smoker, Momonga, Onigumo etc. or even some of the less-emphasised VAs like Maynard

Tbqh he's probably stronger than all Rear Admirals and barely scrapes into ''VA tier''


The raid on Marijoa can be explained in a number of ways

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ho11ow (Oct 14, 2017)

zoro level


----------



## Ultimate Ningen (Oct 15, 2017)

At least Cracker level


----------

